# my boys both have rash ???????



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

Kaiser had a misterious rash on his under belly couple of months ago, vet gave me antibiotics to try,didnt really work that well,it came back but by this time samson had it too. tryed another course of biotics, and this still did not work.........

I took them back today,he said even though they are brothers its very unlikly that the 2 of them are alergic to the same thing.?????

Told me to regularly treat them for fleas,and on monday they are going for skin scraping tests for mites  

If it turns out thats not what is causing it,i fear we are in for a long battle :smpullhair: 
I have applyed the cream doc gave me today....... some pictures to follow............

After getting cream rubbed in lol.....










samson looks the sorest..............










has anyone had a problem like this??????????????????
help ma poor wee itchy and scratchy :smhelp:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

oh those poor babies, i hope they find out what's causing the rash


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor little guys!

That looks painful. I hope you can figure out what is causing it and get it to go away!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oooow, the poor little guys! I hope the rash goes away really soon, and stays away! :grouphug:


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Aug 23 2008, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623288


> oooow, the poor little guys! I hope the rash goes away really soon, and stays away! :grouphug:[/B]


i must say they do enjoy getting their cream applyed


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It could be a staph infection. Alex gets one once in a while but it never looked THAT bad. Clavamox normally takes care of it. For how long did you give the antibiotic ? It takes longer than just a week to get completely rid of it. Could the vet not do the skin scrapping right away ?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yikes! I agree, the rash looks painful. Could it be ant bites? Maybe allergic to grass! I would certainly have the vet do a skin scrapping. I hope they feel better soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

When Annie had a bacterial infection that's what her belly looked like, but worse. She started in the morning with just a few bumps and by lunch time I had to run home to take her to the vet - she was covered with them. The vet put her on clavomox and she stayed on it for several weeks. When Annie went in they drained a couple of the bumps and they were able to tell right away that it was bacteria. I would definitely have the vet do a skin scraping though if it's not getting better. I hope they feel better soon.

Linda


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

:shocked: Oh my!!! That looks terrible. Poor boys. I dont have any answers for you but hope you find some soon so your guys get some relief.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Poor little guys. That looks miserable. We hope it goes away fast and they start feeling much better. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

When they go outside to potty or when you walk them - are they walking in any type of weed orpoisonous ivy? or have you walked them somewhere that you don't normally walk them?


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 23 2008, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623305


> It could be a staph infection. Alex gets one once in a while but it never looked THAT bad. Clavamox normally takes care of it. For how long did you give the antibiotic ? It takes longer than just a week to get completely rid of it. Could the vet not do the skin scrapping right away ?[/B]


Antibiotics were over the course of a fortnight. The gel the vet gave me is Fuciderm which has an antibiotic in it.
he said he couldnt do a skin scraping that day cause they were too busy and the boys MIGHT need sudated......i hope not.
There is a huge big park in front of my house and this is where they play,no long grass,no weeds that i can see other than the little thats at the edge of the grass but they dont really go near that,their are thistles there right enough,but still i dont think this is the problem ????????????????
I'll ask the vet about this Clavamox and see if that helps any  
this might sound stupid but i hope it is some sort of might bite or something like that,because at least then we will know the root of the problem.  and hopefuly be able to treat it. 

Thanks for all your help guys i'll will most certinly keep you posted :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ouch, sparkey is the same usually 2 or 3 months out of the year. he is like that right now. when it gets bad he takes antibiotics. I am beginning to think it's flea allergy. I saw one just before it got bad. when I wash him I have to make sure he is completely dry afterwords and I also rub some peroxide and neosporin or something on it. but it doesn't help that much. the pimples dry up and go away and then other ones show up. it doesn't bother him too much. he doesn't scratch a lot. I have the same problems with my hands since I was a child. it gets bad in summer.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 22 2008, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623305


> It could be a staph infection. Alex gets one once in a while but it never looked THAT bad. Clavamox normally takes care of it. For how long did you give the antibiotic ? It takes longer than just a week to get completely rid of it. Could the vet not do the skin scrapping right away ?[/B]



I agree - Bonnie has had them before, and that's exactly what it looks like. Bonnie didn't respond to Clavamox, she had to take Baytril for three weeks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Aug 23 2008, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623673


> ouch, sparkey is the same usually 2 or 3 months out of the year. he is like that right now. when it gets bad he takes antibiotics. I am beginning to think it's flea allergy. I saw one just before it got bad. when I wash him I have to make sure he is completely dry afterwords and I also rub some peroxide and neosporin or something on it. but it doesn't help that much. the pimples dry up and go away and then other ones show up. it doesn't bother him too much. he doesn't scratch a lot. I have the same problems with my hands since I was a child. it gets bad in summer.[/B]


Is Sparkey's rash staph? It's usually caused by allergies. Lady's been battling staph for the past few months.

I gave up antibiotics because she would have to be on them constantly. Treating her allergies with Zyrtec and using benzoil peroxide on the spots has cleared her skin up. I apply benzoil peroxide whenever she gets an outbreak.

Clearasil is benzoil peroxide. I get the white vanishing formula which is non-greasy and blends right in.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

omg it looks sore ,poor babys :grouphug: jo


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 23 2008, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623680


> Is Sparkey's rash staph? It's usually caused by allergies. Lady's been battling staph for the past few months.
> 
> I gave up antibiotics because she would have to be on them constantly. Treating her allergies with Zyrtec and using benzoil peroxide on the spots has cleared her skin up. I apply benzoil peroxide whenever she gets an outbreak.
> 
> Clearasil is benzoil peroxide. I get the white vanishing formula which is non-greasy and blends right in.[/B]


yes I think that's what the vet said, the vet also told me he might have to be on antibiotics for the rest of his life, the one that is given once a week. I said I don't think so. since he is not really uncomfortable I treat it the same way as you do. with peroxide and sometimes ointments, I have to try Clearasil :thumbsup: he was good for 6 months not even one pimple , so I'm happy I didn't put him on that antibiotics. if it is really bad we can do that for 10 days or so.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Aug 23 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623691


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 23 2008, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623680





> Is Sparkey's rash staph? It's usually caused by allergies. Lady's been battling staph for the past few months.
> 
> I gave up antibiotics because she would have to be on them constantly. Treating her allergies with Zyrtec and using benzoil peroxide on the spots has cleared her skin up. I apply benzoil peroxide whenever she gets an outbreak.
> 
> Clearasil is benzoil peroxide. I get the white vanishing formula which is non-greasy and blends right in.[/B]


yes I think that's what the vet said, the vet also told me he might have to be on antibiotics for the rest of his life, the one that is given once a week. I said I don't think so. since he is not really uncomfortable I treat it the same way as you do. with peroxide and sometimes ointments, I have to try Clearasil :thumbsup: he was good for 6 months not even one pimple , so I'm happy I didn't put him on that antibiotics. if it is really bad we can do that for 10 days or so.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Try Clearasil! I promise it will work! I couldn't risk keeping Lady on antibiotics and having her becoming resistant to them. She is prone to uti's and other infections because of her diabetes. I need to be able to rely on antibiotics to treat those infections.

I've been able to do without cephalexin ever since I started using Clearasil.  

I also use Chlorhexiderm shampoo weekly on her problem areas (neck and back). I massage it in for a few minutes (she loves that!), then let it sit while I lather the rest of her with her regular shampoo, then rinse.

http://www.entirelypets.com/chshbydvmph.html


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The staph infection is kind of an allergy. They are allergic to their own staph. Everybody has staph on their skin, even people can be allergic to their own staph. I don't give Alex antibiotics every time he has a break out. It has to be very very bad that I resort to it. When I see one or two pimples coming up I treat them right away with 90% alcohol (does not hurt) or lately I use essential oils : lavender, chamomille, eucalyptus, tea tree and thyme mixed in a base oil. 
Now the oubreak in those pictures (whatever it is) looks pretty bad to me and in THAT case there is no other way as to resort to antibiotics. Not having time to do a skin scrapping is a poor excuse, it not even takes 5 minutes (I have seen my vet do it in front of me) and they can have the results right away. There is no need of sedation. I don't think that a scrapping will hurt more than they are already hurting from the way it looks. Alex NEVER had an outbreak as bad as those pictures look.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Something else to consider - my friend's dog had a terrible reaction on her feet. The lawn had been treated that day (which was supposed to be safe for pets) but her poor dog's feet became so inflamed and full of red bumps. She had to use a special shampoo and was on antibiotics as well. I certainly hope the vet figures it out, but if you get the sense your vet doesn't have a clue, seek out a pet dermatologist. My friend had to find one for her Neufandland because of the terrible skin problems he was having.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Although getting treatment to make them more comfortable is of course important... getting to the cause is just as important. Unfortunately getting to the bottom of skin problems can often take time and a lot of detective work and sometimes some 'trial and error" .

My Missy had two outbreaks of sarcoptic mite but also and also developed staph infection. (Likely from biting and scratching herself from the terrible itch! and immune being compromised with all that along with her diabetes. 
In fact our vet did several scrapings and it was done 1-2-3 .. no big deal. However, no mite discovered.... The sarcoptic mite is VERY elusive!!

There is a non-scientific test called the 'pinna-pedal response' where when the dog is standing you scratch the outside of the ear flap.. and see if they respond with the 'pedaling' of the hind leg. If they do... there's a very good chance the sarcoptic mite is present. Missy did respond and she was treated even thought no mite was actually found at that time. Since she didn't get better in the usual 'timely-manner" ( and our reg vet was away another vet was caring for her) it was thought possibly allergy... but then She eventually did get better. 
When another bout popped up in the fall...we then thought maybe indeed it was allergy.. which 'fit the profile' of her symptoms as well.

Well ,she went from bad to worse.. more scrapings had been done but as I said the mite is very eulsive. 
She was given some mild dose of steroid because she was now tormented by the itch! so to just give her a bit of relief for a few days. However... she got EVEN WORSE! This raised the red-flag to our vet that it was the mite after all. She said she wanted to do one more scraping which she did then and there.. and came back to me and told the assistant to hold Missy and for me to come with her to the lab. She opened a reference book with a picture of the mite then told me to come to the microscope which had Missy's scraping and FINALLY! there it was!! 

Soaking in oatmeal "sacks" that are tossed into tepid water and 'swooshed" around can be very soothing... but probably bettter to wait till a bit more healing takes place.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

That looks like what Miss Skylar Sue was getting last year...I ended up with over $1000 in vet bills before I changed vets...first vet never really diagnosed it...just pretty much said it was allergies....

the new vet also said it was allergies...but has controlled it....when it had already advanced to a staph infection...she gave her an injection of steroid/antibiotic..and sent her home with an antibiotic...and antihsitamine...I also use a special shampoo three times a week...a conditioner on after her bath...and a fatty acid supplement with her food...the shot clears her up in about 4-6 days but I keep her on the antibiotics for a month...

Skylar's problem usually starts with a few little pimples and then goes from there....we now know what to watch for...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Aug 24 2008, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623906


> That looks like what Miss Skylar Sue was getting last year...I ended up with over $1000 in vet bills before I changed vets...first vet never really diagnosed it...just pretty much said it was allergies....
> 
> the new vet also said it was allergies...but has controlled it....when it had already advanced to a staph infection...she gave her an injection of steroid/antibiotic..and sent her home with an antibiotic...and antihsitamine...I also use a special shampoo three times a week...a conditioner on after her bath...and a fatty acid supplement with her food...the shot clears her up in about 4-6 days but I keep her on the antibiotics for a month...
> 
> Skylar's problem usually starts with a few little pimples and then goes from there....we now know what to watch for...[/B]


Try putting a little Clearasil on the pimples when they first crop up. That should eliminate the need for antibiotics and steriods. You want to avoid steriods if possible as they can cause other problems like diabetes, Cushings, etc.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 24 2008, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623984


> QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Aug 24 2008, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623906





> That looks like what Miss Skylar Sue was getting last year...I ended up with over $1000 in vet bills before I changed vets...first vet never really diagnosed it...just pretty much said it was allergies....
> 
> the new vet also said it was allergies...but has controlled it....when it had already advanced to a staph infection...she gave her an injection of steroid/antibiotic..and sent her home with an antibiotic...and antihsitamine...I also use a special shampoo three times a week...a conditioner on after her bath...and a fatty acid supplement with her food...the shot clears her up in about 4-6 days but I keep her on the antibiotics for a month...
> 
> Skylar's problem usually starts with a few little pimples and then goes from there....we now know what to watch for...[/B]


Try putting a little Clearasil on the pimples when they first crop up. That should eliminate the need for antibiotics and steriods. You want to avoid steriods if possible as they can cause other problems like diabetes, Cushings, etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I just wanted to say that i learned about alot of useful information on this post. I never knew you could put Clearasil on the pimples of your dogs if they break out in pimples. It amazes me the knowledge of the members here.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I would try to avoid as much as possible steroids. This is even worse than antibiotics. I use antibiotics as a last resort.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor little guys! I hope you can get them some relief soon, but of course you first have to find out the cause. :Good luck:


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE (kez @ Aug 22 2008, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623279


> Kaiser had a misterious rash on his under belly couple of months ago, vet gave me antibiotics to try,didnt really work that well,it came back but by this time samson had it too. tryed another course of biotics, and this still did not work.........
> 
> I took them back today,he said even though they are brothers its very unlikly that the 2 of them are alergic to the same thing.?????
> 
> ...



I wonder if it could be poison ivy or poison oak causing this if it is not mites, allergies, etc. Where they walk have you ever noticed posion ivy/oak even in your yard? I hope you will be able to find the cause. Has your vet recommended they wear E-Collars if they are licking the areas? Have your tried bathing them in cool/warm water to see if it will help? Here are some links that maybe helpful. Please let us know how your boys are doing.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...02085508AAg1m2X

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...02085508AAg1m2X


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the Clearasil...will definitely pick some up and have it ready to apply the next time a pimple shows up on her tummy...hope it works as well for her as it has for Lady.....


----------



## MissSi99 (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww poor babies!!

Is it pyoderma??? 

Molly had a case of juvenile pyoderma on her belly. They look like red pimples but they cleared up with clavomax.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My two cents.........(for what its worth).
I have been a registered nurse for a long time ( almost 40 years) and have seen alot of rashes. ( Everybody shows their rashes to nurses)

There are a few clues when its 2 animals in the same environment. 

They both have the same contact dermatitis ( the medical name for a skin reaction to contact with an allergen) True regular allergy ( ingestion ) is improbable, because although it could happen with related dogs ( or mother/father/son/daughter) its not very very common. Contact allergy would be much more common.

Staph and other bacterial infections are opportunists. Meaning there is a break in the skin and they move in...... Staph ( and other skin pathogens) do not just break out as the start of a rash. They can make a rash worse. But there had to be an initial cause of the rashes.

So then think what could they both have dragged their little bellies and genitals over that BOTH would react to.? Linen, carpet, grass, cleaning soaps and l;awn treatment chemicals could be it BUT the time of year ( Spring/Summer leads me to think Plant cause)

IMHO, I would think Contact dermatitis from toxic plants should be highly suspect. for a few reasons......

1.That rash LOOKS exactly like it. ( Google Images of "Poison ivy oak sumac")
2.The rash is somewhat limited to the belly/ genitals where the skin would contact the plants. Its not under the dense fur areas. (Can't you see them just romping through the plants?) The sap is the cause and plants stem, leaves, etc are fragile, break and exude the sap (urushiol).
3.It itches intensely.
4. Both dogs came down with it different days.

Have you checked your yard ( or the area where they may have been- park etc) for any of these plants?The time of year would also correlates with toxic Poison ( Ivy/Oak/Sumac) plant cause. 

If this is it- the good news is that the treatment is easy. Benadryl for itch, keep area clean and dry, prevent a "super-infection" (one that comes from chewing or scratching etc) Maybe a collar to prevent this. And it takes approximately 15 days to resolve if the cause is eliminated. The rash can persist if they keep contacting the cause.

Check everywhere to get rid of the causitive plants. Be vigilant. These plants are just nasty weeds. Get rid of them , use gloves and wear long sleeves and long pants . Wash the clothing when you are done. And do NOT burn them. The smoke can also spread the poison substance.

Pet the little guys for me. I sure hope they feel better.

http://poisonivy.aesir.com/view/welcome.html


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Aug 27 2008, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625594


> My two cents.........(for what its worth).
> I have been a registered nurse for a long time ( almost 40 years) and have seen alot of rashes. ( Everybody shows their rashes to nurses)
> 
> There are a few clues when its 2 animals in the same environment.
> ...


Why guys thanks,you have all givin me so many different options to try,think it will take me couple of months to work my way through them lol.
And i went down to the vets for the boys skin scraping the other day..............
nursr came out said im so sorry been trying to call you........we cant take the boys today as we are 2 vets down!!!!
so they are now booked in for NEXT monday! but we are away on holiday on sunday so my mother will need to take them. so i'll have to let you all know what is said when i get back in couple of weeks...........i so hope it is good news for you all.
thank you thank you thank you all for all your help a lot of time has gone in to this subject me thinks. :ThankYou: :goodpost:


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 23 2008, 01:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623341


> When Annie had a bacterial infection that's what her belly looked like, but worse. She started in the morning with just a few bumps and by lunch time I had to run home to take her to the vet - she was covered with them. The vet put her on clavomox and she stayed on it for several weeks. When Annie went in they drained a couple of the bumps and they were able to tell right away that it was bacteria. I would definitely have the vet do a skin scraping though if it's not getting better. I hope they feel better soon.
> 
> Linda[/B]


this sounds quit similar Linda..........they seem to be ok in the morning but by bed time they are red raw! although the pimples dont seem to have been as bad for the past few days and all i have done is apply the cream i was givin wich they have had before?????
im just keeping my fingers crossed that the wee guys are all better and sorted by the time we come back our holiday


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Aug 23 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623673


> ouch, sparkey is the same usually 2 or 3 months out of the year. he is like that right now. when it gets bad he takes antibiotics. I am beginning to think it's flea allergy. I saw one just before it got bad. when I wash him I have to make sure he is completely dry afterwords and I also rub some peroxide and neosporin or something on it. but it doesn't help that much. the pimples dry up and go away and then other ones show up. it doesn't bother him too much. he doesn't scratch a lot. I have the same problems with my hands since I was a child. it gets bad in summer.[/B]


This is now the 3rd time they have had this Fay, and this is the first time i have caught any fleas on them? only kaiser had 3 fleas, i found nothing on samson.
vet said we will see how they are as its coming into autum. we will see what the skin scrapings have to say.
thanks for your help
Kez :thumbsup:


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 24 2008, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623773


> The staph infection is kind of an allergy. They are allergic to their own staph. Everybody has staph on their skin, even people can be allergic to their own staph. I don't give Alex antibiotics every time he has a break out. It has to be very very bad that I resort to it. When I see one or two pimples coming up I treat them right away with 90% alcohol (does not hurt) or lately I use essential oils : lavender, chamomille, eucalyptus, tea tree and thyme mixed in a base oil.
> Now the oubreak in those pictures (whatever it is) looks pretty bad to me and in THAT case there is no other way as to resort to antibiotics. Not having time to do a skin scrapping is a poor excuse, it not even takes 5 minutes (I have seen my vet do it in front of me) and they can have the results right away. There is no need of sedation. I don't think that a scrapping will hurt more than they are already hurting from the way it looks. Alex NEVER had an outbreak as bad as those pictures look.[/B]


Thanks Janine i'll be sure to try out some of these ointments, i have so many to try lol.
i'll keep you all posted.


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (jlhajmom @ Aug 24 2008, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623788


> Something else to consider - my friend's dog had a terrible reaction on her feet. The lawn had been treated that day (which was supposed to be safe for pets) but her poor dog's feet became so inflamed and full of red bumps. She had to use a special shampoo and was on antibiotics as well. I certainly hope the vet figures it out, but if you get the sense your vet doesn't have a clue, seek out a pet dermatologist. My friend had to find one for her Neufandland because of the terrible skin problems he was having.[/B]


A pet dermatologist...... i didnt think of that :huh: they have been seen by a different vet every time we have gone in :Bad day: 
But im hoping who ever does the skin scraping knows what they are doing, i'll keep this in mind for when i come back my holiday,if they still dont have answers im lookin for a dermatologist. :ThankYou: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 24 2008, 01:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623801


> Although getting treatment to make them more comfortable is of course important... getting to the cause is just as important. Unfortunately getting to the bottom of skin problems can often take time and a lot of detective work and sometimes some 'trial and error" .
> 
> My Missy had two outbreaks of sarcoptic mite but also and also developed staph infection. (Likely from biting and scratching herself from the terrible itch! and immune being compromised with all that along with her diabetes.
> In fact our vet did several scrapings and it was done 1-2-3 .. no big deal. However, no mite discovered.... The sarcoptic mite is VERY elusive!!
> ...


Thanyou terry i will tell the vet about this so he can look for this type of mite.
as for the test scratching behind their ears.......no peddling but i had noticed that they have always done this peddling of the back leg when you scrath their chest or side od the belly.......i take it this is normal?


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 24 2008, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623987


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 24 2008, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623984





> QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Aug 24 2008, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623906





> That looks like what Miss Skylar Sue was getting last year...I ended up with over $1000 in vet bills before I changed vets...first vet never really diagnosed it...just pretty much said it was allergies....
> 
> the new vet also said it was allergies...but has controlled it....when it had already advanced to a staph infection...she gave her an injection of steroid/antibiotic..and sent her home with an antibiotic...and antihsitamine...I also use a special shampoo three times a week...a conditioner on after her bath...and a fatty acid supplement with her food...the shot clears her up in about 4-6 days but I keep her on the antibiotics for a month...
> 
> Skylar's problem usually starts with a few little pimples and then goes from there....we now know what to watch for...[/B]


Try putting a little Clearasil on the pimples when they first crop up. That should eliminate the need for antibiotics and steriods. You want to avoid steriods if possible as they can cause other problems like diabetes, Cushings, etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I just wanted to say that i learned about alot of useful information on this post. I never knew you could put Clearasil on the pimples of your dogs if they break out in pimples. It amazes me the knowledge of the members here. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would have to agree Debbie :SM Rocks!:


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

I wonder if it could be poison ivy or poison oak causing this if it is not mites, allergies, etc. Where they walk have you ever noticed posion ivy/oak even in your yard? I hope you will be able to find the cause. Has your vet recommended they wear E-Collars if they are licking the areas? Have your tried bathing them in cool/warm water to see if it will help? Here are some links that maybe helpful. Please let us know how your boys are doing.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...02085508AAg1m2X

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...02085508AAg1m2X 


Thanks 3malt. i have bathed them in cool water,its only really bad every 3 or 4 days if that,at other times there is just a mild rash there,just depends on how much they have been biting i suppose.they seem to be fine for now. :biggrin:


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Aug 27 2008, 07:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625594


> My two cents.........(for what its worth).
> I have been a registered nurse for a long time ( almost 40 years) and have seen alot of rashes. ( Everybody shows their rashes to nurses)
> 
> There are a few clues when its 2 animals in the same environment.
> ...



Excellent detailed reply. Great information.


----------

